# [FIX] Hulu Plus APP working on CM7



## huntken

Ok after looking for a few possibilities as to why Hulu Plus wasn't working on CM7, I never found a 100% solid answer, always got "Device Not Supported". It came to my attention that a couple people did manage to have it working for them, one of which did it from a restore off of a Droid X. So with the help of tostrander he sent me a backup of Hulu Plus from a Droid X that had it working, and I restored it and now all works fine for me.

This may or may not work at all, please let me know if it doesn't so I can junk this thread till another solution is found. Not sure if this will work on OMFGB or other AOSP/Some other roms as well that were having problems, but feedback would be appreciated.

Directions:
1. Delete Hulu Plus if you have it installed already.
2. Delete any backups you may have of it in Titanium Backup.
3. Get Titanium Backup if you don't already have it.
4. Download this file here: and unzip it, there will be 3 folders in it.
5. Place all 3 folders in the sdcard/TitaniumBackup folder
6. Launch Titanium Backup and restore the backup.
7. Enjoy?

And of course I'm not responsible for anything that goes wrong and blah blah blah.

PLEASE NOTE: You can't use "Ad Free" or anything that modifies hosts for this, or the videos won't load.


----------



## packruler

Success!


----------



## Nusince

Thunderbolt CM7 Hulu Plus win!


----------



## cloft239

I'm only seeing 2 folders and a file. 
Followed directions, and they're not showing up on TiB.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## huntken

"cloft239 said:


> I'm only seeing 2 folders and a file.
> Followed directions, and they're not showing up on TiB.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


You copied all 3 over to the titanium backup folder? Try "Reload Application" and set filters on Titanium.


----------



## cloft239

huntken said:


> You copied all 3 over to the titanium backup folder? Try "Reload Application" and set filters on Titanium.


Yah I did. Gonna try what you just suggested. Thank you.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## cloft239

That was a no-go too

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## huntken

cloft239 said:


> That was a no-go too
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


I'm not sure whats going on then, maybe try re-downloading, everyone else reports success...:-/ Sorry man!


----------



## sikyou

Works!

Sent from my ThunderBolt


----------



## rhcp011235

Very nice work I'll take a look at this and see if we can do it without titanium backup.


----------



## huntken

"rhcp011235 said:


> Very nice work I'll take a look at this and see if we can do it without titanium backup.


I've already looked a little more and it's calling device data from a location unknown exactly, but once that's figured out, it'll take seconds to make a simple zip to fix it. This will enable Hulu on ALL devices as well. Works on my Xoom too.


----------



## rhcp011235

"huntken said:


> I've already looked a little more and it's calling device data from a location unknown exactly, but once that's figured out, it'll take seconds to make a simple zip to fix it. This will enable Hulu on ALL devices as well. Works on my Xoom too.


If you'd like to work on this with me. Msg me your gtalk.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## strikeir13

huntken said:


> I've already looked a little more and it's calling device data from a location unknown exactly, but once that's figured out, it'll take seconds to make a simple zip to fix it. This will enable Hulu on ALL devices as well. Works on my Xoom too.


This would be very nice. I tried the above on my DX running CM7 and it didn't work, unfortunately. I would be very interested in the device-check-less Hulu app... I'm kinda wondering why it hasn't been done before!

Regardless, once it's done, RW should put it on the front page.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Jose

Make sure you have USB debugging on if you get errors. If you don't see where to restore, reload application and the scroll down to where the apps are crossed out. Select the Hulu Plus app and restore.


----------



## Quantify

Worked for me. Thanks!

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## sikyou

The app loads fine bur i get a network connection error when i try to play anything. I so not have a hulu account so I've just been trying to play the free stuff.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## 1techydude

I followed the instructions to the letter... unfortunately it was a no go for me. My TB still not supported I suppose. Running latest release of CM7 1.5.2... thanks for the help though.


----------



## rhcp011235

Thanks for the idea. I have put a thread that doesnt need tit backup.  Figured it out.


----------



## Droidscythe

Worked. I did an install of the app first and it did not work, then uninstalled it, and did an app restore +data and works like a champ. Thank you.


----------



## HalosGhost

Hey everyone,

Alright, so you say we can't have anything that modifies hosts. I assume you mean that you can't have a hosts file at all? And I'm going to give this a try and see if I can make it work (I have a huge custom hosts file).

I'll let you know how it goes.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## CNPalmer

I tested this on my Nook Color and it also works flawlessly. I'm on the CM7.1 RC... Netflix & Hulu+ FTW.


----------



## huntken

"CNPalmer said:


> I tested this on my Nook Color and it also works flawlessly. I'm on the CM7.1 RC... Netflix & Hulu+ FTW.


Awesome! Very few have reported it not working. It's nice to have it on more devices finally, good to see the Nook is kicking strong still.


----------



## 2CPO

Works great thanx

Droidx miui.us 1.8


----------



## 0909xelA

Works on samsung vibrant, thank you!


----------



## MikereDD

Thnx..... I dropped Netflix.
Keeping huluplus.
Just watched Misfits while running my presses at work!
Many many thnx for this!
OMFGB mecha nightlies this Huluplus restore worked like a charm

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## brianh1973

Vibrant running Simply Honey 5.1. No dice. Says device is not supported.


----------



## Ca5p3r

It says link inactive, can some one repost the download link? Please.


----------



## huntken

"Ca5p3r said:


> It says link inactive, can some one repost the download link? Please.


Sorry about that! Try this one...
http://db.tt/IJmE4Td


----------



## hopesrequiem

Installation aborted? Any idea why?


----------



## hopesrequiem

Put all 3 files in titanium backup folder. It doesn't show up on the list to restore


----------



## huntken

"hopesrequiem said:


> Put all 3 files in titanium backup folder. It doesn't show up on the list to restore


Try refreshing app list? Not sure why it wouldn't, works for most others. Are all files in one folder located in the Titanium Backup folder?


----------



## Ca5p3r

Thanks huntken!!!


----------



## hopesrequiem

This also works with sense roms. On bamf forever working great


----------



## Hemorrdroid

Could you put a new link again, says it expired. Thx!


----------



## hopesrequiem

Lets hack hulu plus! I want it freeeee. I can't get regular hulu site workingv


----------



## hawkxcore

hopesrequiem said:


> Lets hack hulu plus! I want it freeeee. I can't get regular hulu site workingv


Uh, that would be theft of services. Hulu plus is a whopping $7.99 a month. Pay it or deal with not having it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mortodestructo

Please post a new link.


----------



## huntken

"mortodestructo said:


> Please post a new link.


New link! http://db.tt/6WXdOteW
Will move to a new location very soon, where I won't have to update...


----------



## redfriar

After following directions and tips in this thread the application fails to showup in the Ti backup list. Any others have success on cm7 nightly nookcolor? Anything I might be missing?


----------



## ddanc1984

Works on my Vibrant using OMFGB. Initially files wouldn't show up in TiB. Tried to close and restart TiB but that didn't do it. Reboot seems to have fixed. Not sure if TiB doesn't actually reread the backup directory without a reboot. In any case the reboot worked, and it's working flawlessly with my login to H+.


----------



## adstat

Link broken again for this, can someone refresh this... I will probably re-host these in another location once i get them


----------



## huntken

adstat said:


> Link broken again for this, can someone refresh this... I will probably re-host these in another location once i get them


Fire away! Sorry...been busy!!! http://db.tt/fumK8h4s

Thanks!


----------



## youneek

Worked great on Vicious ICS MIUI 3.0, thanks!

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## spectraphysics

Working perfectly on DInc with CM7.
This is really brilliant! Thanks so much!


----------



## MVPanthersFan11

huntken said:


> Fire away! Sorry...been busy!!! http://db.tt/fumK8h4s
> 
> Thanks!


The link is broken :-\


----------



## akoolive

Or you can just download droidlu from the android market, works well and I use cm7 as my daily driver

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## xBTx

This worked on my Kindle Fire, thank you very much for this.

And here's a link to the files. http://www.mediafire...xmqngppq9nm548p


----------

